# Realitätskunde



## Der-IT-DaU (23 März 2007)

Ein herzliches HALLO an alle Leser und Schreiber dieses genialen Forums,

immer wieder lese ich hier im Forum wie die vielen geneppten, verschleppten und gefangenen Betroffenen in wilde PANIK verfallen, weil sie von Internet(leistungs?)anbietern aller Arten und Weisen, durch E-Mails und via Brief, zur Begleichung vermeintlich offener rechtsverbindlicher Forderungen aufgefordert werden (Leider allzu oft in Grundlage des unbedachten Fehlverhaltens seitens der Betroffenen selbst!).

Daraus resultiert dann meist ein kopfloses Herumsuchen der Betroffenen nach Tipps und Tricks wie man aus solch einer Sache wieder herauskommt.
Nur,...und das ist das wahre Problem,...dass was selbige suchen finden sie dann im holden Internet eigentlich nicht, weil dies, in der Mehrzahl der Fälle, eine ILLEGALE RECHTSBERATUNG darstellen würde!

Aber es gibt auch gänzlich andere Wege solcherlei Probleme zu lösen, ohne sich gleich rechtlich beraten lassen zu müssen (Im Ernstfall kommt man da ja eh nicht drum herum).

Daher möchte ich euch hier eine AUFFRISCHUNG in Sachen REALITÄTSKUNDE, und danach KOSTENRECHNEN verpassen, welche schon deshalb nicht als Rechtsberatung gelten kann, weil es sich zum einen hierbei um jederzeit frei zugängliche Informationen handelt (die eigentlich zur geistigen Grundausbildung gehören sollte) und zum anderen um einen beträchtlichen Teil meiner Lebenserfahrung als Forderungen eintreibender Dienstleister (der rund 100 qm Wand tapezieren kann, mit legalen Titeln gegen insolvente Leistungsnehmer). Und los geht es...

REALITÄTSKUNDE:

In Deutschland gilt der Rechtsgrundsatz:

 „Im Zweifel für den Angeklagten“ (Sozialkunde Unterricht?)

Woraus sich ganz grundsätzlich folgern lässt, dass wenn irgend jemand mich z.B. anklagt, indem er behauptet ich würde ihm Geld aus einem ihm von mir erteilten Auftrag schulden, dann muss er das zur Not vor GERICHT auch beweisen können (sonst könnte ja jeder alles behaupten!).

So weit, so gut!

Was aber bitte ist denn ein solcher Beweis? Eine Rechnung, eine Zahlungsaufforderung oder ähnliches? Wohl kaum! Denn wenn dem so wäre, könnte ja jeder Bürger mit solcherlei Schreiben nur so um sich werfen, und Allen würde Alles gehören (Da lacht der Marxianer).

Und also gibt es speziell hierfür bestimmte SPIELREGELN an die sich ein jeder klageführende FORDERNDE halten muss, damit seine Forderung von AMTSWEGEN her anerkannt wird. Und das nennt man dann auch einen TITEL erwirken. Was aber auch kaum jemand weiss (mangels Praxiserfahrung) ist der Umstand, dass diese Verfahrensweise selbstverständlich für den Anzeigenden KOSTENPFLICHTIG ist!

Der Versuch einen TITEL zu erwirken ist schlicht nichts anderes, als die öffentliche Anzeige eines X-beliebigen Fordernden, dass ihm die angezeigte Person eine gewisse Summe Y schuldet (wofür auch immer). Das Amtsgericht welches diese Anzeige aufnimmt prüft diese jedoch nicht (was aber viele Bürger tatsächlich noch immer glauben), sondern schreibt lediglich den solchermaßen Angezeigten durch das so genannte amtsgerichtliche Zustellungsverfahren (BEWEIS) an. Darin informiert das Amtsgericht den Angezeigten über die Forderung seitens des Anzeigenden und bittet entweder um Wiederspruch oder Anerkennung.

Nun und hier geht es eigentlich erst richtig los. Denn wer hier als Angezeigter NICHT reagiert, der Anerkennt die angezeigte Forderung. Und wer Widerspricht, nun der überlässt es dem Ermessen des Anzeigenden eine etwaige Klage einzureichen, denn auch dies unternimmt das Amtsgericht nicht selbst und vor allem nicht kostenfrei (Der Klageführende muss bezahlen, wenn sich die Forderung als unberechtigt herausstellen sollte!). 

Wissenswertes:

Es ist schlicht NICHT die primäre AUFGABE DER AMTSGERICHTE als öffentlich finanzierter INKASSODIENST für Fordernde zu fungieren.

So und damit sind wir dann schon bei der Sache mit dem:

KOSTENRECHNEN:

Wenn mir jemand Geld Schuldet und offensichtlich nicht willens ist seine bei mir bestehende Schuld zu begleichen, dann muss ich als Fordernder schlicht die KOSTEN für die Durchsetzung meiner Forderung wenigstens gegen die Forderung selbst aufrechnen. Und das kann dann eben (spätestens hier kommen die Juristen in‘s Spiel) reichlich teuer werden.

Auch ich als Fordernder sollte juristischen Rat einholen, tunlichst bevor ich daran gehe meine Forderungen geltend zu machen und KOSTEN produziere. Denn da ich selbst ja nur ein Kaufmann bin (wenn denn überhaupt) bewege ich mich zuweilen selbst auf sehr dünnem juristischen Eis. Und exakt dies tue ich hoffentlich auch, bevor ich via AMTSGERICHT fordere, und dann im Falle eines WIEDERSPRUCHS kostenintensiv Klage führe! (Davon einmal abgesehen, kann ich als Fordernder auch nicht wissen ob mein vermeintlicher Schuldner überhaupt zahlungsfähig ist!!!!!)


ZUSAMMENFASSUNG

Wer eine Forderung beweisfähig machen möchte, dem entstehen KOSTEN,
wer Forderungen, wegen Wiederspruch, einklagen muss, dem entstehen KOSTEN
und selbst wer rechtmäßige Forderungen eintreiben will, dem entstehen KOSTEN.
Nebenbei bemerkt, kann es sich wohl kaum jemand leisten permanent solcherlei KOSTEN zu Produzieren (Davon mal ganz abgesehen ist das alles auch reichlich arbeitsintensiv und nervenaufreibend!!! Huch schon wieder KOSTEN). Aber hey, man könnte ja auch Inkassodienste einschalten,...dumm nur das auch die nicht von Luft und Liebe Leben..also wieder...KOSTEN!

Und natürlich kann man dieses Hintergrundwissen auch nutzen wenn es darum geht, Leuten entgegenzutreten, die einem unberechtigte Forderungen überhelfen wollen (Was aber im ZWEIFELSFALL bitte ein JURIST feststellt).

In diesem Sinne für all die welche berechtigte Forderungen geltend machen wollen:

Prüft VORHER ob eure Gläubiger überhaupt ZAHLUNGSFÄHIG sind, oder jemals wieder werden! 

Und für all die welche unberechtigt Forderungen geltend machen wollen:

...viel Spaß beim KOSTENRECHNEN!!!!:wall:


----------



## Der Jurist (23 März 2007)

*AW: Realitätskunde*



Der-IT-DaU schrieb:


> REALITÄTSKUNDE:
> 
> In Deutschland gilt der Rechtsgrundsatz:
> 
> ...



Was soll der Quatsch hier. Du vermengst Strafrecht und Zivilrecht in einer unverständlichen Weise.
"In dubio pro reo" - "Im Zweifel für den *An*klagten" - das ist Strafrecht pur.

Das hat aber nichts, aber auch gar nichts mit Zivilrecht zu tun. Dort heißt der Mensch *Be*klagter.
Grundsätzlich hat der Kläger den Beweis zu erbringen, wenn die Forderung bestritten ist. Aber es gibt auch den Fall, wo der Beklagte zu beweisen hat, dass eine Forderung besteht, etwa wenn der Kläger über eine sog. negative Feststellungsklage für Rechtssicherheit sorgen will.



Der-IT-DaU schrieb:


> ....  Und das nennt man dann auch einen TITEL erwirken. Was aber auch kaum jemand weiss (mangels Praxiserfahrung) ist der Umstand, dass diese Verfahrensweise selbstverständlich für den Anzeigenden KOSTENPFLICHTIG ist! ...


Titel ist hochgestochene Juristensprache. Verständlicher heißt es Urteil.



Der-IT-DaU schrieb:


> .... entweder um Wiederspruch ....



Der heißt übrigen Widerspruch ohne e. weil er gegen ist und nichts wiederholt.

@ Der-IT-DaU

Dein Schreibdrang in allen Ehren, aber muss das hier sein.


----------



## Penelope Poe (23 März 2007)

*AW: Realitätskunde*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Aber es gibt auch den Fall, wo der Beklagte zu beweisen hat, dass eine Forderung besteht, etwa wenn der Kläger über eine sog. negative Feststellungsklage für Rechtssicherheit sorgen will.



ähm.. das hab ich jetzt nicht ganz begriffen.. warum muss der Kläger für eine negative Feststellungsklage sorgen? Oder heißt der ursprünglich Beklagte in diesem Fall dann Kläger? 
Ich hätte doch lieber Jura studiert.....


----------



## Der Jurist (23 März 2007)

*AW: Realitätskunde*

@ Penelope Poe


Der, der sich einer Forderung berühmt, muss sie beweisen können, wenn sie bestritten wird.
Das ist regelmäßig der Kläger.

Bei der negativen Feststellungsklage ist es umgekehrt. Da drangsaliert einer mit unberechtigten Ansprüchen jemanden. Dieser jemand hat die Schnauze voll, dass ihm immer einer schreibt, er müsse zahlen, aber die vermeintliche Forderung nicht einklagt.

Also zwingt er den Anspruchsteller durch die negative Feststellungsklage dazu Farbe zu bekennen.

Vertauschte Rollen gewissenmaßen, aber die Beweislast bleibt so, wie es wäre, wenn das Verfahren im Rahmen einer stinknormalen Klage auf Zahlung laufen würde.


----------



## Penelope Poe (23 März 2007)

*AW: Realitätskunde*

ah.. was für ein Glück, so blöd bin ich ja gar nicht, ich habs ja doch begriffen :smile:


----------



## DeJu (23 März 2007)

*AW: Realitätskunde*

Nachdem das geklärt ist, mache ich den Thread zu.


----------

